# How to get big quick



## Kristof (May 1, 2008)

I am 6'8" tall and currently weigh 16st 5lbs. I want to add another 2-3 stone to my weight and i want to bulk up my upper body strength. My job can get physical at times and i need to strengthen my frame.

I have about an hour a day to work out in and just have some basic equipment.

I know there is no quick easy fix, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Kristof said:


> I am 6'8" tall and currently weigh 16st 5lbs. I want to add another 2-3 stone to my weight and i want to bulk up my upper body strength. My job can get physical at times and i need to strengthen my frame.
> 
> I have about an hour a day to work out in and just have some basic equipment.
> 
> I know there is no quick easy fix, so any help would be appreciated.


EAT, EAT & EAT!!!! izza:

plenty of protein and low GI carbs.

remember, calories are king.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

oh, and by the way, welcome to musclechat.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow...your a big fella...Welcome aboard...enjoy...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

train hard, eat loads and rest, post up your routine and diet and im sure people will be able to give you a few pointers.

and welcome


----------



## Kristof (May 1, 2008)

I am currently eating

breakfast

cereals

Poached egg on toast

Lunch

Pasta with tuna and boiled eggs

Dinner

Fish or meat with pasta or boiled pots with veg

Doesn't sound much but i have gone from eating like a sparrow so any large amount of food really packs me up.

I have started doing 5 three minute rounds on the punch bag, sets of press ups, heavy weight bicep curls, sit ups. Nothing to fancy yet. AT the moment anything over 40mins is making me sick.

Due to family ties etc i work out around the family.

Thanks to those that have replied, appreciate it.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

im no expert and im sure someone more experianced will confirm, but id say you need to be eating more if you are wanting to put on size. If you find the 3 meals you are eating fill you up to much try cutting the size of each meal and squeeze a extra meal or 2 in that way.

as for training, some heavy compound exersises will be your size gainers too, if you have access to free weight that is


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you will need to eat more bud-

read the stickies in the diet section for a start.

you will also really need to start training your legs-

for 1 you`ll look silly being top heavy and 2 by training your legs you`ll pack on muscle all over.

start with a full body routine containing nothing but compound exercises(think thats stickied in the beginners area)

and welcome :becky:

my god you`re a tall fcuker!


----------



## Kristof (May 1, 2008)

Cheers, thanks a lot for the advice.

Didn't think anything was free anymore.

:clap2:


----------

